# 1932 Ford - Then and Now.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Guys!

Two more models of "then and now".

1932 Ford Coupe Hot Rod circa 1986 - 1 

















This is an original kit I built when I was young. I painted it yellow with a brush. I liked the decals that came with the kit and added my own sponsors, etc. Too bad that I didn't know about cutting the height of the firewall down so that the body looked Channeled over the frame instead of angling up at the front.

1932 Ford Coupe Hot Rod circa 2006 - 1 

















When AMT re-released this kit in the 1990's, it didn't come with the Kool decals that the 1986 era car had. I built it stock instead. However, when AMT came out with this kit in the 2000's, they reprinted the decals from 1986. 

It was then that I decided to recreate the kit I built as a kid. Using my 20+ years of improved skills, I corrected the mistakes of the 1986 kit, spray painted the body in Tremclad Yellow, Flat White, Black and Grey. I even found 85% of the old decals that I used in 1986 in my parts box. The other sponsor decals I couldn't find were replaced with new sponsors. Times Change, afterall! 

I still have to finish the 2000's era kit, but when I do, it should be quite the example of my improvements over 20 years!


----------

